# Anyone here lucky enough to own or work with a Yamaha Nuage + Cubase



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 4, 2020)

Every so often, I check to see if Yamaha /Steinberg have released a new controller for Cubase - they never have :(

But I end up on their Nuage Control Surface page, just lusting after its beauty. Unfortunately it also has an almost house price to go with it! 

Nuage Control Surface for Cubase / Pro Tools 

I presume they must sell a few of these systems, as they have been around for 5 years + . 

Anyone here lucky (probably not the right word but I am envious of you!) enough to Own or Work with the Nuage System ? I am not even sure if there is a single one in the UK (Probably is somewhere )

Is it as perfect with Cubase / Nuendo as it in my imagination ? 

If I ever end up being able to afford one (Punch line- I won't) then my life will be complete! 

And darn you Steinberg /Yamaha , why wont you make a control surface in between the CC121 and the Nuage - thats a big gap that needs filling !


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 4, 2020)

Have used them. Love using them. I won't invest in them right now for our studios unless we ABSOLUTELY have to (and I don't think that's the case) for a number of reasons. 

But the top line is Yamaha keep their cards REALLY close to their chest. I've heard absolutely nothing on the grape vine for updates (hardware or software) to the line (or even to the decade old 121 line!). It's frustrating for such a large investment.


----------

